# macbook Pro 2010 welche SSD ?



## p00nage (15. April 2010)

moin kann mir wer sagen welche SSD´s apple in den neuen books verbauen würde , ob sichs lohnt das upgrade bzw sollte man selber ne ssd nachkaufen ? wenn ja welche ? bei apple hätte ich die 128GB genommen die sollte reichen. zudem würde ich dann noch ne externe festplatte suchen, gibts die 2,5 zoll auch  nur mit einem usb stecker?


----------



## kenji_91 (15. April 2010)

Hallo.
Kauf lieber selber eine SSD, da die SSDs von APPLE vergleichsweise für den Aufpreis eine deutlich schnellere SSD zu erwerben ist.
Dann könntest du für die 250GB HDD im Macbook einfach in ein externes Festplattengehäuse einbauen für ca 20€

Merken wirst du den Unterschied schon bei einfachen Anwendungen, wie Itunes, Safari, etc...
durch kurze Ladezeiten und längere Akkulaufzeit.


----------



## p00nage (15. April 2010)

naja aufpreis sind 315€ für 128GB nur ka welche ssd des ist deswegen frag ich  welche wäre dann empfehlenswert ?


----------



## kenji_91 (15. April 2010)

eine von intel, kingston, ocz, etc.
du kannst ja auch bei chip.de auf die bestenliste gucken.


----------



## p00nage (15. April 2010)

naja aber nur die ersten 5 dort ist viel "grünes" aber der preis ....


----------

